# Driving through France, Spain & Portugal - tips?



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Im going to be driving through France, Spain & Portugal next month - just looking for tips as I've not driven in Europe before?

Some of the things I'd like to know more about ..

Preparing the car - which service elements are crucial to long distance driving? Oil & filter? Spark plugs? Anything else?

How to adjust the headlights (might ask someone to demonstrate at EvenTT)?

What bits of emergency kit are required by law, and what should I consider taking over and above? (Slime, extra coolant, oil, fuses etc)

Tolls - should I be signing up beforehand for prepayment? Or just pay cash?

Phone & mobile data - I'm highly dependant on 3G, is there a network I can use seamlessly and cheaply through all 3 countries?

Petrol - any particular petrol station to look for or avoid? Or a way to save money?

Breakdown service - any recommendations?

I'll be getting on the Shuttle early and should have a whole day to get as far as Biarritz. Next day hoping to get right through Spain and all the way to my destination in central Portugal.
On the way back, a week later, I've not prepared an itinerary - so there's some flexibility there. But it will be a case of - drive, stay the night - have dinner, sleep, drive, stay the night - have dinner, sleep etc. as I'll only have 3 or 4 days to get back.
A bit nuts taking the car but I wanted transport whilst in Portugal, and I reckon the cost of flights, car hire & would have been similar. Plus it's an adventure


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Disposable breath test kit in France, plus high vis vest keep in the glove box, not the boot!

Fill up at Carrefour stations in France, one of the cheaper fuel stations there.

Be careful of speed cameras, they will catch you up back in UK if you are flashed.

Daft but make sure your tyres have enough tread left on for the mileage you'll be doing...?

That'll be a long two days at the start, but I'm sure a great driving adventure!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I think I need to do some resistance training of my right leg, so I don't get an injury. I'm not even kidding! . I do have cruise control, but I find that with all the roundabouts in my part of the world (even on big A roads) - I often end up not using it.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

You need 2 warning triangles for Spain, why not use Eurolite headlight converters a lot less bother than adjusting headlights, when you get back to the UK just peel them off job done.
Don't forget to carry all your documents, log book, insurance policy not just the certificate, and the usual other insurance policies.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

If you get stopped by foreign cops just shout at them, apparently it works well.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Staying on the right hand side of the road will help speed up the journey. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I think you need a high vis jacket for every seat and they should be easily accessible, preferably visible. Spare bulb kit, don't think the breathalyser requirement became law but safer to have one.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Spare bulb kit? Which bulbs? (Sidelights and xenons?)
I've never tried changing a front indicator but I imagine it's a nightmare.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

mullum said:


> Spare bulb kit? Which bulbs? (Sidelights and xenons?)
> I've never tried changing a front indicator but I imagine it's a nightmare.


A plastic box with a selection of bulbs, I have never carried a spare xenon and I doubt plod would check. If you are daytime driving only, you wont be using lights, although I usually drive with the front fogs (mk1 TT) on acting as a DRL.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Breathalyser kits are mandatory to be carried in France from March 2013, the kit must show on the packaging "NF approved". 
If you are unsure of what to carry Halfords have a printed hand out with a check list for the major European countries.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Roger that ;-)


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Look here http://www.drive-france.com/checklist/ 
As I thought no fine for not having a breathalyser kit as there was an issue bringing in the legislation.
Stewart


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

OeTT said:


> Look here http://www.drive-france.com/checklist/
> As I thought no fine for not having a breathalyser kit as there was an issue bringing in the legislation.
> Stewart


Thanks for that Stewart, the leaflet that I got whilst waiting in the ferry queue last year clearly states that the kits must be carried but not whether non compliance carried a fine or not. Then again it could be a method of generating more revenue for the ferry companies.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

On top of the stuff mentioned do not forget. 1) log book (proof of ownership) 2) Insurance Certificate and they must be original not photocopies


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd just like to acknowledge that I got a lot of great tips a few weeks ago on a different thread, all of which I have checked out and absorbed  I decided to start a new thread for these other points I need more info about. Just saying because I was very grateful to everyone who posted and don't want to seem like I'd ignored their efforts 

And thanks to everyone who has contributed here too  VERY much appreciated !


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi mullum,
Which part of Spain are you going to visit? 

I recommend to go to known petrol stations, like BP, Shell, Repsol, Cepsa... no problem with the 98oct. petrol.
About mobile network, Movistar, Vodafone or Orange has good 4G coverage.

Cheers


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sadly, I'll be driving straight through! Might stop somewhere in Spain on the way back, I'll see.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Let me know if you decide have a break in Spain, maybe we're close


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Will do 

Bump for the weekend, any more tips/advice on topics in op?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Does your EHIC (European Health insurance Card) have plenty of time left ?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Good call! And guess what? It runs out the DAY BEFORE I leave!
Took me 3 minutes on the nhs site, cheers ;-)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well I've booked an aircon regas £46, oil & filter change £38, front wheel alignment £15. 
Bought all the driving stuff, vests, headlight adapters, breathalysers etc on ebay - about £12 the lot.
Still need to get a roof box, and seriously thinking about sticking my bicycle on the roof too.
I didn't see fire extinguisher on any lists? Is that required?


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

o2 - register for Europe travel roaming by text - unlimited 3G etc and only charge £2.00 per day inc vat (per 24hr period and only if you use it) for the pleasure. My trip to Portugal last month, was very bizarre not switching off data and having the pleasure of my iPhone at full use for the duration. 3G was also better than ANY wifi connection I found!!!

Wish I was doing your trip, she says next year maybe to me???


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, to get that deal (unlimited data for £2 a day) you need to sign up to a monthly taffif. Pay and go is limited to 50MB a day for £2.

Truth is I don't even know if I'll get a signal where Im going!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Might be worth checking which French unions are striking that week, in case it screws up your channel crossings.

And make sure your boot is locked as you approach the port on the way back, or you could have some extra passengers :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Urgh dont! Its going to be an epic enough journey without strikes!

Can anyone enlighten me to the best way to be prepared for the toll charges.
Someone kindly shared this link http://www.tolltickets.com/default.aspx ... e-DE&mnu=c

But Im not sure if thats the best option? I added the "devices" for all 3 countries to my basket, but the truth is I don't understand what Ill be getting or have to do afterwards :?

I found a site for the french "tag" here : https://www.saneftolling.co.uk

But again, Ive no idea where is the best (cheapest?) place to buy from? there or the toll tickets site?
confusing!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mullum said:


> Urgh dont! Its going to be an epic enough journey without strikes!
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me to the best way to be prepared for the toll charges.
> Someone kindly shared this link http://www.tolltickets.com/default.aspx ... e-DE&mnu=c
> ...


We've just returned from our first trip using the SANEF tag it's not the cheapest way as you have to pay a deposit but it is so much easier that it more than makes up for the cost. If you use this link we both get a 5 Euro credit. Most of the tolls are obviously on the left so it's always a pain .

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/subscrip ... 3-2723F28F


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Cheers, thats France sorted 

I've been reading about Portugal, several options - all a bit confusing. Spain I haven't even looked at yet. Got distracted looking at kayaks


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Replied to your PM. Plenty of options for Portugal. Sanef charges you yearly if you don't return it. I'm biased for tolltickets since I use them for all European travel and it just works. German efficiency


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Cheers gslang ;-)
Just had the final invoice from tolltickets - €300!
Add in at least £500 of petrol and driving all that way and back in such a short time : daft. You live and learn.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

That's a lot of money


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It was a good experience, but a ridiculous waste of money, all things considered.
No more car upgrades until next spring :-/
Just in time for the next RR eh!


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Blame the French and their expensive motorways! A gentleman never keeps receipts anyway :wink: . Or at least not when they're TT related  . Expensive but fun!


----------

